# That one episode of Louie



## mediaboy (May 13, 2014)

Have you seen it?
You know, the one with that fat girl.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFdWcNJ17YY

Shit brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Yakatori (May 13, 2014)

Do you want this to be a separate thread that guys can't participate in?

Otherwise, you could ask the mods to merge them.


----------



## mediaboy (May 14, 2014)

I didn't know there was already a thread press delete


----------

